# The Diary of Trinsdad



## trinsdad (Jul 13, 2003)

Ugh..I didnt want to start this, this way.

I wanted to just hang out and read the forums and then magicaly appear with my after picture.  So today I decided "What the heck...and took my "Before" pictures.

OMG...I know alot of folks that would crumble if they looked at what I saw.  

I decided not to.  So I made a slide show of all my photos.  I look at them ever day to keep me focused.   I will take those same shots ever 4 weeks for progress. I am even more focused and determend than ever to change my life for good.

First for myself...then for my family.

I havent decided whether or not the BFL challenge is something I should push myself to do....not for fear of losing..but for fear of not achieving signifigant results.  However I was charged up about doing it when I read some of the "normal" folks results.

I'm still on the fence about it.

Tomorrow I decided I will take my fitness up to the next level.  Tomorrow I enter a 12 week competition with my self.  

Currently I weigh 290 and have lost 20 lbs. I am following Dr. Maru DiPascale "The Anabolic Diet." 

My Program will now look like this;

Monday 
AM : Upper Body
PM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio

Tuesday
AM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio
PM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio

Wednesday
AM : Lower Body
PM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio

Thursday
AM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio
PM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio

Friday
AM : Upper Body
PM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio

Saturday
AM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio
PM : 20 minutes Hi Intensity Cardio

Sunday 
REST

Sunday I have about 350 grams of Carbs but during the week I only have at most 30-50 grams.

Most of my calories come from fat (50-60%) and protein (30-35%) during the workout days.

Currently I am taking in about 3,000 kcal a day.


Welp...this is a giant step....be back soon.


----------



## butterfly (Jul 13, 2003)

Good Luck!  Let us know if there is anyway we can help you!!!

BTW, there are several people on this board that have done BFL... it is a good program for beginners!

Can't wait to see all the progress I know you'll make!!!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 13, 2003)

good luck, I'll be watching.


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 13, 2003)

You guys are awesome ..thanks!

My first goal is to give the anabolic diet 4 weeks and see if it is beneficial for me.  However I am afraid it will be kind of messed up.


Any cardio and activity with this much weight will show results.  My first milestone will be to get to 275.  

I will have a body fat done then as well as one tomorrow.  Ill post it (eek)

My Measurements so far are;

36 years old

6' 2"

290 lbs

Chest is 55"
Stomach 50"
Waist 47.5"
Hips 48.75"
Thighs 27.5"
Arms 19"
Neck 20.25"

Oh well..off to bed...Gnight all!


----------



## shortstuff (Jul 13, 2003)

T-  Nice job for taking the first step and putting some goals out there for yourself and for others to see and to help motivate you, it helps a ton and everyone here is wonderful and will help all they can.... 

And welcome and look forward to keeping an eye on your progress


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 14, 2003)

OK Here it goes;

I did 6 minute warmup on the recumbant bike and raise the level by one every minute and stretch my upper body while riding.


I am currently working out on machines still since I haven't touched a free weight in 5 years.

Todays workout consisted of 

Paramount Bench Press 
1x12 120
1x10 130
1x8   140
1x6   150

Butterfly Machine
1x12 120 failed at 10

Lat Row Machine
1x12 100
1x10 110
1x8   120
1x6   130

Lat Pull Downs 

1x12 120 Failed at 12

Overhead Tricep Press
1x12 60
1x10 70
1x8   80
1x6   90

Tricep Press
1x12 60 No failure

Bicep Preacher Curl
1x12 50
1x10 50  (significant drop in energy right here NOTICABLE)
1x8   60
1x6   60  ( lost massive strength)

Seated Bicep Curl
1x12 40 No Failure


Incline Shoulder Press
1x12 50
1x10 60
1x8   70
1x6   80 (failed at 4)

Seated Shoulder Press
1x12 40  (Failed at 8)


Dramatic loss in endurance but it was expected I am still new back at the weights.   My diet seems to help me recover faster than I thought.


Overall I feel strong and look forward to hitting my High Intensity Interval Training on the bike tonight for 20 minutes.


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 14, 2003)

OUCH....

I can't believe tomorrow is just a sleep away and I have to do that HIIT program again...

Felt awesome..until about 4 hours later


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 15, 2003)

When you you have been in shape before, and then allow youreself to get obese. 

One really cool thing about going back to the gym is that the results seem to come back faster than having to create yourself from scratch.  

I have read about mucle memory and things like that.  Now, I may be going through some sort of psychological thing but...and this may sound silly...I feel leaner...not that I have made any dramatic weight loss or body fat drop..I just feel...Awesome!


Oh, the reason I had such a bad time with obesity warrants some background...besides turning into some lazy couch potato and gaining 110lbs there was a physical rerason that may have been at the root of it all.

I was for all intents and purposes a very outgoing and friendly guy.  Always althetic (though I was a musician in school).  Fast forward about 15 years and I had started getting depressed.  I was working in the Gym business and everyone kept telling me to "snap out of it"  or "get over it"

I couldnt figure out what was wrong, this wasn't me.  There were times that I couldnt evenleave the house.

Well, 2 years ago I found out that my body stopped producing testoserone.  The doctor wouldnt give me shots for fear that I was a "BB user".  I had to switch doctors and go through alll the bs testing before getting the Testosterone injections I needed.

I felt better...today I still dont know what caused that lapse for so long..my testoserone levels are normal...however I now had to deal with 110lbs of fat.  Ugh...what a hill to climb..I was afraid I guess...  I'll never understand why I couldnt get myself started.  It doesn't matter.

The Anobolic Diet gave me the courage to stick to a "plan".

The HIIT program and BFL workout gave me a road map.

This message board and community has given me the information and desire to complete my goals.

 And my beautiful wife is by my side following the same prgram and strict training schedule day to day (even though she is still an athlete).  She has supported me through all of this self doubt and discovery.  Without out her, I am nothing..I am grateful to be her spouse.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2003)

Good Luck!  Determination and patience


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 15, 2003)

Thank you Jodi.

Did my cardio again tonight...I feel great..but it was a tough on.

When changing your life from who you were, to who you want to be...RUN...don't walk..and don't ever look back!


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 16, 2003)

OK today was leg day.  I found out something...when I was training again I ran out of power half way though my workout.

All my strength drained from me.   Now I cant assertain yet if it is from low calories, no carbs, or because I am still out of shape....

The logical conclusion would be that it is probably all 3.  Anyway...during my squats I started feeling a pull in my lower back.

I couldnt tell if I was just hurting or injured so I finished the squats, and leg curls and one set of leg extensions before having to quit and go stretch my back.

I dont feel today was a total loss due to the fact that I am doin more than I should at this level anyway.

Grade A-

I have decided no cardio tonight as I need a good recovery and rest period.

Diet is still strong although I am looking forward to sunday and pancakes.


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 18, 2003)

Woo..the weekend is almost here... week one of 12 is down!  I made it too..I will post my measurments tomorrow morning.


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 19, 2003)

Start of week one;

Chest is 55"
Stomach 50"
Waist 47.5"
Hips 48.75"
Thighs 27.5"
Arms 19"
Neck 20.25"


Start of Week 2:

Chest is 53"
Stomach 49"
Waist 47"
Hips 48"
Thighs 26" !!!
Arms 19"
Neck 20"


----------



## P-funk (Jul 19, 2003)

Nice progress....keep it up


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

OK week two..here we go!


----------



## DaMayor (Jul 21, 2003)

Way to go, trinsdad! I can appreciate your enthusiasm/momentum. Keep it up, man!


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 21, 2003)

Thanks guys...I will not quit.  Failure is not an option as long as I stick to the plan.  Keep comming here and make it my numberone priority and lifestyle.


And be patient.


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 22, 2003)

OK yesterday's leg rouine was simple, short and to the point.  But it was the best one I have had today..I know...cause my ass is telling me about it.

Went to the gym today and did my 20 minute HIIT program on the recumbant bike...I had upped all the levels and even though it was challenging I  DID  IT!


That wasn't the best of the best...a few co-workers who work inside the club were raving about how much better I look.  One of the trainers said if he didnt know better he thought I had lost at least 50 pounds...that my change has been that dramatic.

Well...I wont stop but to hear things like that gets me even more fired up to accomplish my goal!

Oh, tonight I am going to try a new machine called Jacobs Ladder..I hear its pretty good workout.  Report back with my findings.


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 30, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by trinsdad *_
> Start of week one;
> 
> Chest is 55"
> ...



Start of Week 3

Chest is 54"
Stomach 47.5"
Waist 46"
Hips 48" <---big ass
Thighs 26" 
Arms 19"
Neck 20.5"


----------



## trinsdad (Jul 30, 2003)

Nothing fancy to report really.  I am just sticking to the routine.  Keeping my blinders on. And my passion lit.   

Glad to see my stomach going down.  I dont see it other people have. And the tape is agreeing with them.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 31, 2003)

You made some great improvements from the week prior   Good job!


----------

